# Massey Ferguson 393 hard start



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

Starts fine if it’s cold or at least cooled down some. But if it’s been running it’s hard to start back up once it’s hot. Have to give it some fuel and sometimes it won’t start at all and I have to wait til the next day. Not a clue what causes that


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was a around several very high hour AC engines in Gleaner combine with a Roosa-Master injection pumps. I would pour water over the one and started every time. My reasoning was ware in the pump and as metal heated it expanded and made just a little so less pressure. Finally had a pump over haul and was fixed. I was told water cooling pump to fast would be bad but never had a problem. This was all in in over 80 degree weather and water was sitting out so not real cool but worked for me.

I had a Detroit 2-71in a AC HD 5 crawler it started well and ran fine for 30 minutes and would loose power like bad filters. If you could stand it for a hour or so ran good again. All manner of people who knew more than I said it could not be the pump. It was the pump, cheap and easy at the time. Again the best guess I ever had was with ware and parts warming/ expanding at different rate made for Ok start and the stumble big time to fully warm up and run good. This was in a cooler time and was all cool weather under 65 at hottest.

But not knowing what a 393 is for sure I am just guess from things that have worked for me. I have been around a 399 MF so guessing yours is just a bit smaller or older/newer.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

Huh. That’s interesting for sure. Makes sense. Also a 393 is basically a 4 cylinder version of a 399. Bit shorter of course. Love the 300 series


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a 383 for several years. It simply wouldn't start back up when it was hot. If I forgot and shut it off to take a phone call, might as well go find a shade tree for about 30 minutes. After that, it would fire back up and be ready to go.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

This is common with the DB injection pumps, it needs a new head and rotor, they wear ... like said above, pour cold water on the pump to shrink the metal and it will start up, that's a sure sign of a worn injection pump...


----------

